# Kitten's Follow-Me GFX Gallery>>>(°◡°♡).:｡



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

GFX:​


Spoiler:  Most Recent GFX












​



Continue to follow my progress as I update my top of the page with a newest sig(s) i'll be adding these lazily :'>​


----------



## WonderK (Jul 26, 2014)

Excellent gallery. I can already see progress from your first tag to your most recent. Looking forward to seeing you improve.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Excellent gallery. I can already see progress from your first tag to your most recent. Looking forward to seeing you improve.



Thanks very much, Mentor<<3 Really haha, I am glad I can see improvement already<(^_^


----------



## Sumemr (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm no pro myself, but you've definitely improved a lot and very quickly from what it looks like to me!
My first batch of sigs were nowhere near the level yours are now haha. :> Keep up the good work c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> I'm no pro myself, but you've definitely improved a lot and very quickly from what it looks like to me!
> My first batch of sigs were nowhere near the level yours are now haha. :> Keep up the good work c:



Thanks so much<<3 I saw your GFX, so pretty, great job on making such lovely designs<(^_^)><3

P.S.-Your avatar is so cute<3


----------



## Miaa (Jul 26, 2014)

*high 5* these are amazing! You have improved so much!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

Yay! Thank you so very much, Mia\(-ㅂ-)/ ♥ ♥ ♥

I hope to keep improving, already taking a week off my sig shop mostly to get to work on more GFX and to practice yayness<<3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Yay, you made a sig gallery! I like your creations, they look pretty awesome!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yay, you made a sig gallery! I like your creations, they look pretty awesome!



Thanks very much<3 I know, I should be asleep lol, but I got so excited to try more GFX and updating my sig thread forms hahaha


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks very much<3 I know, I should be asleep lol, but I got so excited to try more GFX and updating my sig thread forms hahaha



Well, it's understandable, but you should get some rest.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh gawd that gif sig O_O hahaha.

I do get that, but my mom gets super upset when I sleep in, I may take a nap today so I don't sleep far too late Dx


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gawd that gif sig O_O hahaha.
> 
> I do get that, but my mom gets super upset when I sleep in, I may take a nap today so I don't sleep far too late Dx



Ah, well good luck with that.

The "Tiff intensifies" one? You can thank Lynn105 for that haha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks haha, may just go back to sleep regardless getting woozy

Haha, I still am starting to warm up to that gif hehe xD

Anyways morning, but for me good night xD


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Good night!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

ahhh, lovely! youve improved so much omg
cant wait to see more ;v;!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh, lovely! youve improved so much omg
> cant wait to see more ;v;!!!



Thanks so much, Nikki<<3


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 26, 2014)

You've improved so much  I especially love your newest one *w*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 26, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> You've improved so much  I especially love your newest one *w*



Thanks so much, Aryxia I loved working on the Ayumi Hamasaki one hehe xD

Planning to do more tonight, super excited to practice<<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

Boomp<3 saving my gallery


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 27, 2014)

I really love your graphics, wow *A*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I really love your graphics, wow *A*



D'awww thanks so very much<<3<(^_^)><3

I really luffs your art hehe<3

Haha exhausted xD Made three today, but it took a while to like it perfectly hehe


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> D'awww thanks so very much<<3<(^_^)><3
> 
> I really luffs your art hehe<3
> 
> Haha exhausted xD Made three today, but it took a while to like it perfectly hehe



You're very welcome <3 hehe thank you! xDD <3

aww ;v; well three in one day is pretty good~ keep up the awesome work ;v; -will have to lurk this thread-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

Whoo updated my first two tags, hope they look somewhat better adjusted<3


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

Your work is amazing, you've done a great job on them all!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Your work is amazing, you've done a great job on them all!



Eeeee! thank you so much<<3 I shall continue to work hard heehee


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 29, 2014)

I seriously need to work on more, maybe after my puppy has settled in this next couple of weeks xD Yay for tomorrow and my new pooch<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 4, 2014)

Bump<3 need to get un-exhausted and tackle one soon xD


----------



## London (Aug 4, 2014)

Every time I see one of your sigs I just stare at it like  
They are so good!! I really like the new one of the girl taking a selfie haha (is that what she's doing?)
I wish I was as good as you lol :3 maybe with more practice!

And yay for your new puppy! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 4, 2014)

London said:


> Every time I see one of your sigs I just stare at it like
> They are so good!! I really like the new one of the girl taking a selfie haha (is that what she's doing?)
> I wish I was as good as you lol :3 maybe with more practice!
> 
> And yay for your new puppy! <3



D'aww hahaha, I only even got to this point thanks to Devin aka WonderK xD I feel he's been a tremendous help when I need pointers

I feel I can still go a VERY long way to improve, but that makes me smile, thanks <3 I adore your lovely designs too

And yuss haha, it was me trying to make it look like a city-view selfie xD Glad you thought of that when you saw it <3

Yep, we got a lil' rascal named "Aiko" I named her heehee, she is what we think a Miniature Pinscher; Yappy and leery baby girl xD

Ah and to add, I have only been doing GFX for a little less than a month, I think WonderK would be a great helper if you need pointers xD He doesn't mind as long as he has time


----------



## London (Aug 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> D'aww hahaha, I only even got to this point thanks to Devin aka WonderK xD I feel he's been a tremendous help when I need pointers
> 
> I feel I can still go a VERY long way to improve, but that makes me smile, thanks <3 I adore your lovely designs too
> 
> ...



Only a month?! Wow. That's fantastic!!
Sigh, WonderK is amazing. He's sent me a few of his PSD files to look over, and while it's extremely helpful, being in college full time doesn't leave a ton of room for practice... Maybe when school is over in a few weeks I'll start bugging him again for tips  Although that GFX thread he started looks super helpful! xD

Oh my gosh, that's an adorable name!! Mini pinscher's are so cute too. I have a long haired chihuahua - I know all about yappy dogs hehe <33


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 4, 2014)

London said:


> Only a month?! Wow. That's fantastic!!
> Sigh, WonderK is amazing. He's sent me a few of his PSD files to look over, and while it's extremely helpful, being in college full time doesn't leave a ton of room for practice... Maybe when school is over in a few weeks I'll start bugging him again for tips  Although that GFX thread he started looks super helpful! xD
> 
> Oh my gosh, that's an adorable name!! Mini pinscher's are so cute too. I have a long haired chihuahua - I know all about yappy dogs hehe <33



I agree and thanks so very much hehe <(^_^

I must go through it sometime tonight haha, really hoping to find brand new resources to try <3 I agree college is a way to keep one from trying GFX fully Dx So is our puppy lol, but I think with some time it'll work out just fine 

Oh gosh, a long haired Chihuahua sounds absolutely cuddle-worthy I gotta say I love those toy breeds xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

//cries I need to be more active in this thread! 
New GFX is cuuuuuute.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> //cries I need to be more active in this thread!
> New GFX is cuuuuuute.



Thanks so much, Tiff, huehue<3 Makes me happy

I also need to find time for GFX soon


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 6, 2014)

Hahaha, my vector tag looks so fail But glad I took this style on<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 6, 2014)

Updated my new one, looks better haha xD


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

So pwetty huehue
I want to make a gallery but I'm slacking in the GFX department ;-;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 6, 2014)

Beary said:


> So pwetty huehue
> I want to make a gallery but I'm slacking in the GFX department ;-;



Makeeeeeeeee oneeeeeeeee<3<3 Yours are so pretty

At your age I could never have made as gorgeous the designs you make, trust me doooo ittt


----------



## Miharu (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow! I can really see your improvements!! Great job! c: Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Makeeeeeeeee oneeeeeeeee<3<3 Yours are so pretty
> 
> At your age I could never have made as gorgeous the designs you make, trust me doooo ittt



*whispers*
teeaaaach meeee howww to do lighting goooood


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 6, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Wow! I can really see your improvements!! Great job! c: Keep up the wonderful work!



Thank you, coming from another lovely designer of GFX I am very happy to hear that<(^_^




> *whispers*
> teeaaaach meeee howww to do lighting goooood



Hahaha, I got my tips fro Devin though xD I would be happy to help out some though later in the evenings when I get my real laptop time


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thank you, coming from another lovely designer of GFX I am very happy to hear that<(^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got some tips from him, but I'm stiiill having trouble D:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 6, 2014)

Beary said:


> I got some tips from him, but I'm stiiill having trouble D:



Aww Dx I would love to give you tips in that case<3 May not be as good as Devin's but I shall try Also I will be back later this evening, off to lurk and watch Prison Break<3


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aww Dx I would love to give you tips in that case<3 May not be as good as Devin's but I shall try Also I will be back later this evening, off to lurk and watch Prison Break<3



*cough* It's almost 9 o'clock here
Thanks for the offer of help <33
Goodnight tho


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> *cough* It's almost 9 o'clock here
> Thanks for the offer of help <33
> Goodnight tho



lol I am up until 3 am or so due to my schedule and busyness xD 
No problem at all<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 7, 2014)

Working on a new one now<3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Working on a new one now<3



Good luck! ^__^
Take your time too! I bet it will be beautiful.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Good luck! ^__^
> Take your time too! I bet it will be beautiful.



Thanks, Tiffany<3<(^_^

I love it so far huehue xD


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Working on a new one now<3



Fantastical, I bet it's amaze <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> Fantastical, I bet it's amaze <3



We'll see how it comes out lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay fnished my intermediate tag<3 love the outcome


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 8, 2014)

Omg can I see ittt ;D??


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Omg can I see ittt ;D??



Front page, first one Just finished it xD oh gosh took 35+ layers.


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 8, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Front page, first one Just finished it xD oh gosh took 35+ layers.



LOL oops, sorry. Expected it to be posted here  But wow it's so prettyy 
I love the colors & text *-* why are you so good ugh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> LOL oops, sorry. Expected it to be posted here  But wow it's so prettyy
> I love the colors & text *-* why are you so good ugh



I am odd because I post on the front lol xD

Thanks so much, I thank the tutorial lol<3 I have hits and misses, it depends on the style of GFX I am working on<3

Also you're just as good luff If not better more than I!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 9, 2014)

Boomp<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 10, 2014)

Boomp<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Free bump ouo


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't know if this is what you're doing, but I'm seeing the focus on lighting lately ! It's getting better c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 10, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Don't know if this is what you're doing, but I'm seeing the focus on lighting lately ! It's getting better c:



You are correct haha xD I have a new obsession with perfecting the lighting<3 And yours are always lovely


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 10, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You are correct haha xD I have a new obsession with perfecting the lighting<3 And yours are always lovely



D'awh, thank you <3 
Btw, I'm not sure if this is intentional either, but I noticed on your most recent sig that I noticed the text before the render. it kinda made it seem like the focus was on the text instead of the render. If that was your intention though then mb :>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 10, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> D'awh, thank you <3
> Btw, I'm not sure if this is intentional either, but I noticed on your most recent sig that I noticed the text before the render. it kinda made it seem like the focus was on the text instead of the render. If that was your intention though then mb :>



You're welcome
I want both to be a focal haha, I shall fix some points on it Need to dim it some as well<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Whooo fixed my angel anime tag


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Updated mah gallery


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Boop.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## WonderK (Sep 3, 2014)

You haven't posted anything for an entire week. Geez.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

WonderK said:


> You haven't posted anything for an entire week. Geez.



Yuss, I know huhu ;_; I am planning to do a couple new ones this week I just need some real life situations dealt with first xD

Better yet I shall work my next tonight and bother you with critique tomorrow xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

So my latest two I got to tonight-


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> So my latest two I got to tonight-


I really like the second one. It's so mesmerizing to me haha. I love the colors.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I really like the second one. It's so mesmerizing to me haha. I love the colors.



Woo late reply ;_; Thanks so much, Tiff; both were enormous fun to work on


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Here are my latest ones, that I actually liked the outcome xD:



For Gregrii-





For BellGreen-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 5, 2014)

One I made for me


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 5, 2014)

Another one I essentially loved the outcome<3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> One I made for me





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Another one I essentially loved the outcome<3



These two are so pretty! Love the bokeh in the first one and the sparkles (?) on the second one. Lovely colors on both of them~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> These two are so pretty! Love the bokeh in the first one and the sparkles (?) on the second one. Lovely colors on both of them~



Thanks so much It was a sparkly fractal set on screen xD It does look very pretty<3


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much It was a sparkly fractal set on screen xD It does look very pretty<3



Super pretty! Also I always see your "Why are you hiding from yourself" signature and it's my absolute favorite! I love the contrast and the sense of depth :> Where's the character from?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 5, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Super pretty! Also I always see your "Why are you hiding from yourself" signature and it's my absolute favorite! I love the contrast and the sense of depth :> Where's the character from?



Thanks so very much Ah, I am not quite sure where she was from, but I too love that particular GFX<3<(^_^
And wow coming from you I take great compliment haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 9, 2014)

One I made tonight---


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 2, 2014)

Newest ones for others and a nice bump for me<3:

For Axeler137-





For PokeCam420-





For asuka-





For Mario.-





For Gregrii-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 5, 2014)

Just completed this super fun GFX style<3:




May start working on both styles of GFX, I found some gorgeous ones in this style on DA


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 6, 2014)

Did this GFX, ugh tho' the text xD:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Yosh, bumping because new GFX-like wallpaper for myself<3 (gorgeous OC piece by spacejammies ;D):

Click here yo!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

lol u r so talented though


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol u r so talented though



Dude you're wayyyyy more talented pshaw!╰( ?・ω・)つ──☆✿✿✿✿✿✿


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Dude you're wayyyyy more talented pshaw!╰( ?・ω・)つ──☆✿✿✿✿✿✿



(◞≼◉ื≽◟ ;益;◞≼◉ื≽◟)
NO U. you are so good at graphics and mine all look like stoopy poopy bads


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Pffft I will for srs take this snorlax and throw it at you if you say that again>>> Ƶƶ(☄￣▵—▵￣)
You are so freaking amazing lyk 4 sirius!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Whoooo this took me 2 1/2 hours xD:






New banner for the thread<3 Might go ahead and make a bump banner too ;P Ignore the grainyness bah GIFs 8'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Boomp with mah new banner : D


----------



## Aradai (Mar 13, 2015)

ahhhh you watch Magi? morgiana is one of my favorite characters! also I lover your latest works and have a good night as well <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Aradai said:


> ahhhh you watch Magi? morgiana is one of my favorite characters! also I lover your latest works and have a good night as well <3



Ahaha I actually found it on netflix and previously found Judal renders before knowing the anime, will definitely be watching it; looks pretty awesome 8D And yay thanks, Tiff<3 p.s. Judal was smexy so I used magi for my gallery bahaha xD

Hope you have one too ;D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Just entered this for SOTW mmmm pirates<3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 14, 2015)

Bumping because I need to motivate myself and get back into practicing 8'D Definitely plan to take on some new tuts as well for practice : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 14, 2015)

Ok well here is a small tag I made for my sig, gonna make them all about this size to rotate next to my art pieces : )







Figured I would change it up in my sig once again 8)

Edit- just gonna make new tags and resize for now, too lazy currently to add artist names which I would like to do for crediting if I add them back into my sig : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 15, 2015)

Hrmmm just finished my tag set, will keep working on more when I am not so tired, probably tomorrow or after tomorrow.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 15, 2015)

Yup still working on tutorials, this was my utcome for a lighting-style tutorial xD:






Added to sig, gonna keep working hard ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 15, 2015)

Augh ok my first half-close-decent attempt at a smudge tag 8'D ugh I like it but will continue to practice hard so I can perfect it :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 15, 2015)

At a family friends house, working on a new GFX at home, will finish and update when I get back home : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 15, 2015)

Ok so here is the one I was working on hmmmm good enough I guess 8'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

My updated version of the last one as the colors were mostly red whoops, lowered the photo filter on it : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 22, 2015)

One I finished for LunaLight : )


----------



## Reenhard (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 24, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Looks great



Thanks : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

Well hmmmmm not sure what I just made lol, this is what happens when I try the other styles of GFX at nearly 2 am 8'D






If anyone wants feel free to critique/suggest how to improve haha : ) And a nice big bump for my non-updated gallery xD

It's kind of a mish-mash of styles I suppose.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey Kairi, the latest piece looks great! I like the drop shadow with scanlines you put behind Gray and Ib, and the colors look quite nice overall :-]
Texture usage is creative, too! I like it.

I do have some critique for you though, and the first thing to mention would be text. While the coloring and the font variety are great, I'm not too fond of the placement either. I think putting it closer to the focus (Gray and Ib) would be better, so that the text doesn't unnecessarily detract from them. Rotating it to fit the slanted line of the diagonal corner texture would've been great as well imo. Text doesn't have to be straight and blocky all the time ;-]

Ah, and it's oversharpened. The same goes for the render you used, too; so it's not just the text. You could definitely say that they match because of this (which is certainly a good thing) but I think an oversharpened look is the opposite of what you're trying to achieve. The lighting/light textures and background image lead me to believe that you wanted a dreamy effect, correct? If that's the case, then focusing on depth and only sharpening foreground elements of the tag would've looked better. So oversharpening is definitely something to look out for, especially for it's unintended effects!

But yeah, it's cool to see how you've improved (judging from the sigs you showcased in the OP), and it's awesome that you're getting back into this again. I'll look out for more updates \o/


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Hey Kairi, the latest piece looks great! I like the drop shadow with scanlines you put behind Gray and Ib, and the colors look quite nice overall :-]
> Texture usage is creative, too! I like it.
> 
> I do have some critique for you though, and the first thing to mention would be text. While the coloring and the font variety are great, I'm not too fond of the placement either. I think putting it closer to the focus (Gray and Ib) would be better, so that the text doesn't unnecessarily detract from them. Rotating it to fit the slanted line of the diagonal corner texture would've been great as well imo. Text doesn't have to be straight and blocky all the time ;-]
> ...



Ah great C+C thank you : ) I agree entirely on the text which you remind me now I should definitely learn to place around haha and you are right I have over sharpened rip lol, I think I had gone overboard in this case xD I was so gung-ho to get it to look sort of light and vintage I think I overreached : O

But spot on critique thanks so much, will definitely use your words for the next time I try something similar :3


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Youre back doing GFX! Yay looking forward to continue to see your improvement


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

Cam said:


> Youre back doing GFX! Yay looking forward to continue to see your improvement



Yussir : D And thanks haha about to post my latest shop example piece : ) Anyone can critique <:

Ok so I experimented with bokeh and some C4D overlay effects as well as lighting-


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 1, 2015)

I think this piece is awesome! The only thing I would suggest is maybe change the text? The pixelated look of it doesn't fit, at least not in my opinion. 

However, the lighting and the bokeh placement is absolutely stunning. Awesome job!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

Cam said:


> I think this piece is awesome! The only thing I would suggest is maybe change the text? The pixelated look of it doesn't fit, at least not in my opinion.
> 
> However, the lighting and the bokeh placement is absolutely stunning. Awesome job!



Thanks : ) Might mess around with the text I just got a placement idea haha xD

But thanks very much, Cam^^ I thought so too haha but yup will see what texts work around it <:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I did end up finding a better/suitable vocaloid-style font^^-


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

SASHAAAAA <3 I'm so happy to see you back and making GFX again!!! I'm looking forward to seeing more from you!!! <3 As for your recent Hatsune Miku piece, I love it!! It's so cute!! The text change you made definitely looks better than the pixel one! However I really don't like the hard stroke on the hatsune miku text ;v ; I would suggest just messing with more fonts to find one that fits! Aside from the text, everything else is perf <3 Great job!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SASHAAAAA <3 I'm so happy to see you back and making GFX again!!! I'm looking forward to seeing more from you!!! <3 As for your recent Hatsune Miku piece, I love it!! It's so cute!! The text change you made definitely looks better than the pixel one! However I really don't like the hard stroke on the hatsune miku text ;v ; I would suggest just messing with more fonts to find one that fits! Aside from the text, everything else is perf <3 Great job!!



Ahhhh thanks, Jasmine >_< As for the stroke I set it to linear dodge cause without it it was too glowy without legibility xD Hmmmm do you have any font suggestions haha? I am more than willing to play around with fonts :3 Still practicing my styled fonts at least I feel immense improvement : ) but thanks so much I feel proud of this one^^


----------



## WonderK (Sep 1, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Well I did end up finding a better/suitable vocaloid-style font^^-



Looks good. I like the lighting you did but some of the effects look a bit too gritty for some reason.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is my updated version I used a lens blur and erased areas over effects, not sure this is any better ahah?-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok think I know why it looks odd did some color dots of blue on color dodge, will essentially see what happens if I fix it tomorrow and will also mess with the font some :3


----------



## HelloPrince (Sep 2, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Here is my updated version I used a lens blur and erased areas over effects, not sure this is any better ahah?-



I really like the effects you have going on the background and the general color scheme, it's very nice.
However, the text isn't all that great imo. It just blends in an unflattering way. Maybe a 1px stroke of one of the magentas would help pull it up from the background a little bit, specially the first word where her hair touches the text? That's where it needs it the most I think.

Overall the work here is very pleasing to the eye, you're doing well. =)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 2, 2015)

HelloPrince said:


> I really like the effects you have going on the background and the general color scheme, it's very nice.
> However, the text isn't all that great imo. It just blends in an unflattering way. Maybe a 1px stroke of one of the magentas would help pull it up from the background a little bit, specially the first word where her hair touches the text? That's where it needs it the most I think.
> 
> Overall the work here is very pleasing to the eye, you're doing well. =)



Thanks very much all critiques help so much : ) Will definitely be going back regardless to fix the little gritty areas so will also go ahead and see what different colors/effects as well as various fonts may work best^^

And thanks very much always glad to hear I am doing well in my GFX journey, I just always keep practicing : )


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Amazing job


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 2, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Amazing job



Thanks very much : D Still a wip, but I do like most of it thus far and am surprised I got this after so long without doing GFX w/o a tutorial xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 2, 2015)

Well updated the font color and gomen, Jasmine I love the vocaloid font on this piece 8'D But made the color essentially magenta/light purple and did some fixes :3






Unsharpened-






But seriously if anyone has a font suggestion feel free and might backtrack^^

Also don't know if even sharpening was a good idea? : O It's only at 20% but hmmm...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok well here is a bump+the ones I am proud of having not worked on GFX in a while xD-












Gonna also work on some shop example banner-sized pieces well good luck to me :3


----------



## derezzed (Sep 25, 2015)

WOW, I really like this one-




The colors blend together amazingly well and you can't even tell that the background and render were separate, honestly. The piece as a whole is cohesive and the effects are stunning, Kairi!
(Also, do I spot some smudge work in there? *wiggles eyebrows*) The effects are on point, seriously.

Overall, I like the sense of depth you've added to all three of those tags, and they really show how much effort you dedicate to putting every tag element together. My only nitpick is that the border style seems a bit out of place with the sigs, but I think that's mainly because I'm biased, since I'm not much of a border fan myself 
Can't wait to see more from you! :-]


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhh thank you so much and huhu nope just some blur on BG xD But omg I am very, VERY proud of this in particular as well : D I have started to take on more depth with my pieces, very fun I must say <3 I was thinking "Did I really just design this 8'D?" Overall it's my fave piece of the new ones I made as well^__^ However I am still working on smudge and plan to keep experimenting ;D

And thanks haha, I actually stylize with different borders, typically I use a 1 px black border, but eh I like them LOL I love your border-less pieces too so pretty *__* I think for now shall leave my borders, but yeah I might mess with it for variation : )
Excited to work on more honestly, cant wait to wow you some more if I hit another successful design : D


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, the second and third ones are absolutely stellar! I love working without text, because if gives you more room to go all out with the GFX instead of having to reserve a spot for the text, and you did just that in all of those pieces. Amazing job, Kairi


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> Wow, the second and third ones are absolutely stellar! I love working without text, because if gives you more room to go all out with the GFX instead of having to reserve a spot for the text, and you did just that in all of those pieces. Amazing job, Kairi



Whoot, thanks so much : D I thought about putting like literal example text on them like Special Effects etc. but it spoke plenty w/o it xD I also love how great they look without needing any text def. a bonus :3 But thank you so much <3

Also thinking of re-designing this thread haha so basically Team Popsicle graphics+Revamp+Something or other sounds like fun <3


----------



## TaroTanaka (Sep 25, 2015)

These are very nice! Great work D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2015)

TaroTanaka said:


> These are very nice! Great work D



Thank you very much! ^__^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2015)

A freebie I made for my in-revamp-mode GFX Shop 8 ) Love how this came out whoooo!---


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> A freebie I made for my in-revamp-mode GFX Shop 8 ) Love how this came out whoooo!---



Woahhhh thats nice. The only thing I have to say about it is that I feel like the text creates a separate focal point. Its still amazing though. I love the smudging/c4d work (cant tell which is it lmao), and it looks awesome!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2015)

Cam said:


> Woahhhh thats nice. The only thing I have to say about it is that I feel like the text creates a separate focal point. Its still amazing though. I love the smudging/c4d work (cant tell which is it lmao), and it looks awesome!



Thanks spent hours on my GFX Revamp, regardless gonna leave it as is for now see if anyone even wants it haha xD And thanks, I actually used smudging (my version anyways LOL) and some really awesome-sauce fractals as well as some brush overlay lighting : ) I actually love the text and feel it adds, but what would you suggest^__^? (I may try and see what w/o looks like or even have a non-text version) But yay thanks for the feedback really means a lot; definitely have plenty of practice to go : P


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks spent hours on my GFX Revamp, regardless gonna leave it as is for now see if anyone even wants it haha xD And thanks, I actually used smudging (my version anyways LOL) and some really awesome-sauce fractals as well as some brush overlay lighting : ) I actually love the text and feel it adds, but what would you suggest^__^? (I may try and see what w/o looks like or even have a non-text version) But yay thanks for the feedback really means a lot; definitely have plenty of practice to go : P


Just maybe shrink it a bit and move it closer to the render, or darken it just a teeny bit. That would do the trick


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2015)

Cam said:


> Just maybe shrink it a bit and move it closer to the render, or darken it just a teeny bit. That would do the trick



Oooo will do that now you have a point, it is fairly focal right now, just a few mins. will post a second version ;D

Here is my updated version and damn it does definitely give more focus on her when it's smaller : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 28, 2015)

So yeh my host is down, but for now just felt like uploading to my photobucket and feel so happy with this outcome gonna make this one of my freebie GFX for my revamped shop :3-




Having a great time on my freebs because freedom of design xD

My last Freeb for when I get my poor graphics back up well for regular GFX anyways (have to make my last GIF huhu fun<3)-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 30, 2015)

Due to the exhaustion of searching all my old GFX I am going to update to only my most recent because OMFG nonono will not check my massive files xD Unless my old images come back simply sticking with new stuffs^__^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 16, 2015)

My latest pieces cause I am really slow with these lately haha pretty damn happy on both :3-

*SOTW-*





*GFX Request-*



Still fiddling with fonts but yep :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 28, 2015)

Too tired to make any graphics due to new medication but will keep updating if I enter in SOTW xD Here is my lovely wolf piece <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2016)

My promise to derezzed hoho also i'll be uploading here again :') Yes I am rusty LOL haven't done these in ages :'O


----------



## derezzed (Aug 18, 2016)

!!!! WHOO
Glad you're back to posting here, Kairi!!
After you do a few pieces again I bet you'll get back to the level you were at before ;-]
Or you're just downplaying your skill and it won't even look like you're rusty at all when you update next


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Glad to see you're back posting! the new banner looks great!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 19, 2016)

Warning: most likely will be posting new Mystic Messenger GFX LMAO </3 my life down the drain with fake korean guys xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Warning: most likely will be posting new Mystic Messenger GFX LMAO </3 my life down the drain with fake korean guys xD



I think that's the most relatable post on this entire forum TBH

Also yeeee looking forward to it!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 19, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Warning: most likely will be posting new Mystic Messenger GFX LMAO </3 my life down the drain with fake korean guys xD



Www and my life is down the drain with real korean guys (idols to be precise... the korean guys near me are of no interest lolol //punched)
Aaa yes pls grace us with mysme graphics!! I'm 100% over the game right before the hype started but I still have fond memories of Zen & Jumin together 8'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 19, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Www and my life is down the drain with real korean guys (idols to be precise... the korean guys near me are of no interest lolol //punched)
> Aaa yes pls grace us with mysme graphics!! I'm 100% over the game right before the hype started but I still have fond memories of Zen & Jumin together 8'D



Haha id have to say mine are actors ;^; <3 And yuss just finished Seven GFX ^^ if anyone has any pointers lmao id be happy to spruce things up :'D and aaaaaa JuminxElizabeth 3rd <3 soooo cute LOL ;; and OMG Zen and Jumin in chats hahaha :')

remaking lel​


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 20, 2016)

I saw you made another Seven sig+avatar and it is sooo good
o is that fanart? Would you mind sourcing the art you took it from? ^o^;; that would be nice!

yeah at some point... people would ship Jumin and Zen together ahahah
I hope Cheritz will add a V route as requested by many-- Rika is his only one BUT STILL end his suffering


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> I saw you made another Seven sig+avatar and it is sooo good
> o is that fanart? Would you mind sourcing the art you took it from? ^o^;; that would be nice!
> 
> yeah at some point... people would ship Jumin and Zen together ahahah
> I hope Cheritz will add a V route as requested by many-- Rika is his only one BUT STILL end his suffering



OML I just realized its fanart /O\ im gonna delete and use new render rip LOL ;; that was my mistake ;; and aaaaa thank you :'D I wish there were more official CG renders to use :' ( would make the design task much simpler D:

HAHAHA I saw the question about Jumin being gay xD but I heard he's possesive <3?? really find him precious :'O and I too would love V and Unknown^.^ sadly I get easily jealous over fictional girls xD but I still cried whilst watching the Seiyuu for Rika and V do their scenes hhhhhh ;^;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2016)

I tried lol o/


----------



## derezzed (Sep 23, 2016)

OKAY KAIRI, YOU'RE REALLY GOOD WITH PURPLE + PINK, and that piece just _proves_ it.
The text placement and styling is flawless and your use of lighting / bokeh textures makes me jealous YET AGAIN. You know exactly what to do with those to make your graphics look so glow-y and vibrant! That's something completely beyond me so I'm always impressed when I see it :-o


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2016)

derezzed said:


> OKAY KAIRI, YOU'RE REALLY GOOD WITH PURPLE + PINK, and that piece just _proves_ it.
> The text placement and styling is flawless and your use of lighting / bokeh textures makes me jealous YET AGAIN. You know exactly what to do with those to make your graphics look so glow-y and vibrant! That's something completely beyond me so I'm always impressed when I see it :-o



Hahaha are you sure /O\?? Thanks so much :'D I really am finally getting back into all my designing^^ tbh my cough made it hard for me to do anything but luckily its not as awful as before LOL? 8D I do LOVE bokeh though if you haven't noticed yet xD but thank you so much Derezzed your comments always give me more confidence : D


----------



## derezzed (Sep 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hahaha are you sure /O\?? Thanks so much :'D I really am finally getting back into all my designing^^ tbh my cough made it hard for me to do anything but luckily its not as awful as before LOL? 8D *I do LOVE bokeh though* if you haven't noticed yet xD but thank you so much Derezzed your comments always give me more confidence : D



THERE IT IS. The number one graphic design thing I won't be able to understand. _Ever_. I dread working with bokeh textures so I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that some people can make the effect look so good... and you're definitely near the top of that list, Kairi.

Really eager to see more stuff from you now that you're back to updating!
and haha that's the least I can do, I'm glad my comments can have such a positive impact :-]


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2016)

derezzed said:


> THERE IT IS. The number one graphic design thing I won't be able to understand. _Ever_. I dread working with bokeh textures so I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that some people can make the effect look so good... and you're definitely near the top of that list, Kairi.
> 
> Really eager to see more stuff from you now that you're back to updating!
> and haha that's the least I can do, I'm glad my comments can have such a positive impact :-]



LOLOL it's strange because Bokeh is easiest for me :'O I guess that's a good thing xD?

I shall work hard on making more GFX yuss \O/ and haha I like great C+C as well as comments really helps me excel^.^)/!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 15, 2020)

Welp this is back LOL, might as well give this thread some CPR so I can showcase any GFX I do :'3 good practice for me o/ so lil boomp!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2020)

Did a thing and wanna share rendered this hottie mahself mm Lucien <3 :







and PNG:


----------

